

BitBar - put the output from any script/program in your Mac OS X Menu Bar - matryer
https://github.com/stretchr/bitbar#bitbar
BitBar lets you put the output from any script&#x2F;program in your Mac OS X Menu Bar.  Powerful tool for developers who use a mac.
======
matryer
I use it to keep track of the current BitCoin values on Coinbase.

